# Woodstock Party Pics - Brother Bart shows up in Woodstock!



## webbie (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, virtually...anyhow!

Gamma, of course, in two pics.....Backwoods_Savage and Firefighter_jake in the other


----------



## webbie (Oct 8, 2011)

Gamma, Flatbed_ford, Pen (l) and the other 1/2's.....Bonnie and George...


----------



## webbie (Oct 8, 2011)

Virtual BB was hungry!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 8, 2011)

OMG!


----------



## Shane (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 8, 2011)

Two questions:
1. Was the vertical and horizontal splitting debate settled?
2. At what distance could Gamma's jingling wrist-wear be heard?


----------



## fossil (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, a groupie might print out a picture or two, but nobody will ever actually duplicate BrotherBart.


----------



## Dix (Oct 8, 2011)

Go Gamma Go 

That's freaking awesome !!

*laughing so hard I'm crying*


----------



## raybonz (Oct 8, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Two questions:
> 1. Was the vertical and horizontal splitting debate settled?
> 2. At what distance could Gamma's jingling wrist-wear be heard?



FYI I personally weighed her wrists and decided her right hand is heavier than her left hand..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 8, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> OMG!



Bart I never realized you were such a one dimensional guy had I not seen this in person!

Ray


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 8, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to get technical, but a photo is two dimensional.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 8, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever lol.. Here's another pic of BB.. Bart had a great time 

Ray


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 8, 2011)

That is an old picture. But I like it better than the one on the wanted poster.


----------



## rottiman (Oct 8, 2011)

Thats alright Brother Bart, they are all so much better off for having been able to have you there........................................................


----------



## raybonz (Oct 8, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> That is an old picture. But I like it better than the one on the wanted poster.



When your pic shows up on a milk carton then you know you're in trouble! Bart I hope you can make it sometime as we'd all like to meet you..

Ray


----------



## Dix (Oct 8, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ 1 million


----------



## raybonz (Oct 8, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just shows that people like Bart as we talk about him and he wasn't even there except in a virtual sense.. 

Ray


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 8, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Two questions:
> 1. Was the vertical and horizontal splitting debate settled?
> 2. At what distance could Gamma's jingling wrist-wear be heard?


Two answers: and an addendum (or something)
1. Never gonna' happen.
2. I'm gonna' guess 30 paces.
What I want to see is her bicepz (minds outta' the gutter, please). Carrying around all that bling has *got* to get her all buffed up and stuff.
Great pics.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, sure wish I could have been there.  Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 9, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Wow, sure wish I could have been there.  Looks like everyone had a great time.



Totally agree, after seeing all the pics I wish I could have been there too. Great job Ray with the photos.


----------



## HollowHill (Oct 9, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what happens when you flatly refuse to go...


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Wow, sure wish I could have been there.  Looks like everyone had a great time.



Steve make it a goal to get well enough to make it next year.. That certainly would be a reward to strive for!..

Ray


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 9, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has the destination been determined for next year already?


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

My Oslo heats my home said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Ossie! Maybe you can join us next year! Dennis thought he may not go again and I was fortunate to have met him.. I have more pics and may post more if they look worthy enough..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

My Oslo heats my home said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty sure Woodstock does this every year and that's was what I was referring to.. Not a bad ride, it took me about 3 hrs. to get there.. 

Ray


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL, "Flatly" refuse. That was on purpose, right?


----------



## HollowHill (Oct 9, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> LOL, "Flatly" refuse. That was on purpose, right?



Could be  :cheese:


----------



## remkel (Oct 9, 2011)

Alright- giveme the date for next year NOW! Really wish I could have been there today.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

Remkel said:
			
		

> Alright- giveme the date for next year NOW! Really wish I could have been there today.



Kinda early to get a date now don't ya think? I doubt that Woodstock knows the date yet.. I hope Dennis can make it again next year..

Ray


----------



## begreen (Oct 9, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Well, virtually...anyhow!
> 
> Gamma, of course, in two pics.....Backwoods_Savage and Firefighter_jake in the other



Looks like Gamma is ready to munch on a supercedar there.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 9, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be nice!


----------



## sappy (Oct 9, 2011)

It was Great to meet some of you folks today. I wish I was able to spend more of the day there. A big thanks to Woodstock for putting on such a nice event.
Take care all. Will keep in touch for sure.
Sappy and Mrs. Sappy


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do smell good enough to eat Hmmmm ... Maybe she is onto something there..

Ray


----------



## begreen (Oct 9, 2011)

How many folks went home with a new stove?


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

sappy said:
			
		

> It was Great to meet some of you folks today. I wish I was able to spend more of the day there. A big thanks to Woodstock for putting on such a nice event.
> Take care all. Will keep in touch for sure.
> Sappy and Mrs. Sappy



Good to meet you too Sappy!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> How many folks went home with a new stove?



I saw one on a pickup as I left but don't know how many left..

Ray


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 9, 2011)

Today I learned that that image is actually of Bart. I always thought it was an image of some inside joke that Bart had and I fully anticipated finding out that whoever that person was in that photo was arrested for insider trading or fraud of some sort. It actually being Bart would have been my last guess.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 9, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> At what distance could Gamma's jingling wrist-wear be heard?


I could be wrong but those look to me like spare stove parts. She came prepared.
                                                         :lol:



			
				PapaDave said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She needed to do something to stay in shape. Appears that she's got hubby doing all the wood-totin'; Lookit the guns on him!  
                                                                :cheese:


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 9, 2011)

That's awesome.  Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.  Wish I could have been there.  Maybe next year.


----------



## CTYank (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like BB had his cover blown in the Witness Protection Program.

Very enjoyable first meeting with some of our "brothers in arms" Saturday, and potential new members. Excellent Woodstock hospitality- quite unexpected. (One potential member came from New Mexico. By plane.)

Really turned my head with the new stove.

If they do this annually, gotta find good local campsite and allocate 2 days.


----------



## Frostbit (Oct 9, 2011)

Needa get one of them there stove factories closer to Alaska. I could buy two of those new Woodstock stoves for the price of one airline ticket.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

Woody Stover said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Gamma keeps him fit installing woodstoves and moving them around like furniture.. Of course splitting and hauling wood helps George stay in shape too!


----------



## Ratman (Oct 9, 2011)

Judi and I enjoyed the day and want to thank Craig for all he did. Great food, music, gifts and people.
It was a pleasure to meet the likes of Flatbed Ford, Backwoods Savage, Fishing Pole, raybones, FF Jake, Gamma Ray and Goosrider.
Lets try to agree to wear nametags next time.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

Ratman said:
			
		

> Judi and I enjoyed the day and want to thank Craig for all he did. Great food, music, gifts and people.
> It was a pleasure to meet the likes of Flatbed Ford, Backwoods Savage, Fishing Pole, raybones, FF Jake, Gamma Ray and Goosrider.
> Lets try to agree to wear nametags next time.



Ratman I enjoyed meeting you and all others as well! I mentioned the nametags and still think it would associate a face to a handle.. I think the nametag should have the handle on top and the real or preferred name on the bottom.. My memory for names is awful so it would be a big help..

Ray


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 9, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Yeah Gamma keeps him fit installing woodstoves and moving them around like furniture.. Of course splitting and hauling wood helps George stay in shape too!


Do we have him hooked up with an account here, or is Gamma afraid of the things he'd tell us about her?


----------



## HollowHill (Oct 9, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Methinks there's not much Gamma's afraid of.  She's got enough bling on her wrists alone to deal with whatever might come up.  Makes brass knuckles obsolete and oh so obvious.


----------



## RNLA (Oct 9, 2011)

So now we need to do an event at Supercedars place so it's on the west coast and 10 minutes from my door! :lol: I would consider going to the east but the commute is a bit prohibitive... :smirk:


----------



## webbie (Oct 9, 2011)

Thomas won't let anyone see that super-secret super-cedar maker. 
 :coolsmile: 
You might find out that he makes them with imported labor and hand pours each one into a tin can, let's it sit overnight, and then removes and packs it up.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't think the process is secret, but let's just say I used to work there and when my 3rd grade teacher noticed I was missing too much school, he fired me. Best $0.10 per hour I ever made. Totally worth the lost fingers and burn scars.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 9, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr Gamma is not a registered user here....yet....

As for the BB pic....Craig and I had that planned out....but HE brought the pics dammit.... :lol: 
My husband kept asking...."Who is that guy in the black and white photo?.....haven't I seen that somewhere before?".... :lol: 

Just an FYI about my bracelets.....they weigh 2-3 lbs all together, pandora and trollbead bracelets...I had them in my sig but Mr Gamma made me take it out.... >:-( 
They are worth a small fortune....probably two, three good saws and a splitter perhaps...ok I am embarrassed to say that, yes it is a problem...Nine years worth of collecting...Mr Gamma hates them...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 9, 2011)

We had a great time. So glad we made the trip. 
Thanks to Craig, Tom Morrissey, his wife and all the employees at Woodstock. What a great bunch of people
It was great meeting some of the forum members in person. 
The forum members I met were awesome.....fine folks...  
Thanks to all...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 9, 2011)

Wait......wait.....wait for it......burnerz.....check back
pen is gonna post my pics.... ;-)


----------



## pen (Oct 9, 2011)

Great pics Gamma!  Thanks for remembering your camera unlike some people I know  :red:  Hmm, I wonder who took those two blury pics?  :shut: 

There were other folks here that were coming and going and didn't make it into a shot unfortunately.  

What a great time!

pen


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey great pics Gamma! We couldn't have asked for nicer weather too!  Planning for part deux next year? I don't think I made it into any pics with the new stove  Guess I gotta wait until next year..

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 9, 2011)

Great pictures Gamma, in picture number two what in the hell did you say to Sav?  :coolsmirk: Did you straighten out the webmaster on the ash can?  :vampire: 


zap


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 9, 2011)

So Gamma, you're obsessed with wood AND bracelets.
I'd say it's better than having splitters and saws hanging from your arms. That might prove cumbersome.
I see nothing wrong here......everyone move along. :lol:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks pen... just so you guys know who is who...
1. Me and Papa Hearth...  
2. Denny,me and FF Jake,
3. Iskiatomic, Mrs. BK., me, Battenkiller, Mrs Flatbed and Mr Flatbed
4. Iskiatomic, Raybonz, me, Mr Gamma, Fred61 (from the Boiler room), Mr and Mrs BK, Mr and Mrs Flatbed and Jake
5. Me and Battenkiller
6. Fireman and fireman jr, Mr Gamma, BK, Iskiatomotic, Pen Fred61, Mrs & Mr Flatbed
7. saa but with me dammit
8. pen with pipe.. ;-) 
9. Mr Gamma, Denny, me
10. Fireman and fireman jr with Denny's wood 5% moisture content :lol: 
11. Me and pen
12 The whole Hearth crew from above with Tom Morrissey and Judy


----------



## rottiman (Oct 9, 2011)

Fine, Distinguished looking crew.........................Nice pics


----------



## pen (Oct 9, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Great pictures Gamma, in picture number two what in the hell did you say to Sav? zap



Can't see where her hands are now can ya  :wow: 

pen


----------



## Thistle (Oct 9, 2011)

Great pics everyone sounds like a blast was had by all.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 9, 2011)

So Gamma,no one thought to set a can of Natty Light next to BB's photo?  ;-) :lol:  Would complete the ensemble IMO.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 9, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> So Gamma,no one thought to set a can of Natty Light next to BB's photo?  ;-) :lol:  Would complete the ensemble IMO.



Dammit...that is Craig's fault....he shoulda thought of that.....!


----------



## Thistle (Oct 9, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Two questions:
> 1. Was the vertical and horizontal splitting debate settled?
> 2. At what distance could Gamma's jingling wrist-wear be heard?



LMAO Danno


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 9, 2011)

I just need to work on an avatar. 


Damn it!



KC


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 9, 2011)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> I just need to work on an avatar.
> 
> 
> Damn it!
> ...



I will kick your a$$ if you don't dammit...better be a good one too... ;-)


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 9, 2011)

Just got home, still ginnin' from the weekend. Good times, could've stayed in the lot till the sun wen't down. Moved a"cord" of wood  today at the place I crashed at.

WTF? did you do yesterday? UMMMMMMMM No worries met a bunch of good people. 



KC


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> Just got home, still ginnin' from the weekend. Good times, could've stayed in the lot till the sun wen't down. Moved a"cord" of wood  today at the place I crashed at.
> 
> WTF? did you do yesterday? UMMMMMMMM No worries met a bunch of good people.
> 
> ...



I would need to be insane, drunk or both to understand this post lol..

Ray


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe not insane, but some adult beverages may apply.


KC


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like y'all had a great time.  Thanks for the pix Gamma!


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 10, 2011)

Speaking of beverages.  What is the verdict on Moxie?

Edit:  I'd drink it before Yeungling. :sick:


----------



## fire_man (Oct 10, 2011)

Gamma:

Thanks for posting the great pics, it was a GREAT day! TJ is already on me to get an Avatar doohicky.


----------



## ciccio (Oct 10, 2011)

I would just like to say it was very nice meeting some of the members here on the forum before I got there I only new a couple of people but now I know many, everyone was so friendly sorry I was not able to talk much to many of the members I was just so busy trying to get all the info on the new Progress, I will post pictures as soon as I get the new stove set up, and will like to say thank you to all the great people at Woodstock for all the help and info and for the nice barbecue.

ciccio


----------



## Dix (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice job, Gamma !!

Love the pics !


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures.  I really am jealous.  It looks like you all had so much fun.  Wish I could have been there.  The "Commish" says we are going next year.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 10, 2011)

Does the bracelet have special powers? Is it bullet proof? Does it extend out like a chain for the occasional gang fight?


----------



## bpm44 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for taking some pics Gamma - looks like a good time was had by all!

Hope to make it there soon!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple more pics...
The balloon flew overhead at the end of the day and landed at the airport across the street...pretty neat..
Why yes BrowningBar, the bracelet(S) offer some very special powers indeed....about 20 of them...I can't tell you what the powers are though, top secret... ;-)

Someone asked about the Moxie...how I liked it....it rocked It tastes like a combo between root beer and Dr Pepper. I heard it is available here....gonna git it...


----------



## pen (Oct 10, 2011)

That picture of the stove roaring was something.  They would open the thing up for a 1/2 hour or so, close it down, leave it open longer and rip it for the fire show, whatever someone wanted to see.  They made that stove work.

And no matter how they were running it I didn't see the thermometer they had on the flue go over 325.  At 650 lbs w/ 2 layers of soapstone inside, that thing can really store the heat.

pen


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> A couple more pics...
> The balloon flew overhead at the end of the day and landed at the airport across the street...pretty neat..
> Why yes BrowningBar, the bracelet(S) offer some very special powers indeed....about 20 of them...I can't tell you what the powers are though, top secret... ;-)
> 
> Someone asked about the Moxie...how I liked it....it rocked It tastes like a combo between root beer and Dr Pepper. I heard it is available here....gonna git it...



Yeah I heard they're gonna rename Moxie to Dr. Pooper and that's pretty much what it tastes like!   Oh great pics btw you have a good eye with a camera!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> That picture of the stove roaring was something.  They would open the thing up for a 1/2 hour or so, close it down, leave it open longer and rip it for the fire show, whatever someone wanted to see.  They made that stove work.
> 
> And no matter how they were running it I didn't see the thermometer they had on the flue go over 325.  At 650 lbs w/ 2 layers of soapstone inside, that thing can really store the heat.
> 
> pen



I too was surprised how low the stack temp was.. This tells me that this is one very efficient stove.. I did wonder if having a powered vent influenced the draft to induce some of the flame show and would have liked to see it set up with a normal flue stack..

Ray


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Moxie would be better with Vodka. Voxie or Modka.

It was a great time. The folks at Woodstock Soapstone are the best! There were excellent hosts. It was great to meet some of my hearth.com friends. A good bunch they indeed are. Kinda funny that the get together degraded down to drinking out of Pen's trunk in the parking lot!

That new stove is awesome! Dennis put a deposit on one....That's how good it is. I'd like to trade my Fireview in for one.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I think Moxie would be better with Vodka. Voxie or Modka.
> 
> It was a great time. The folks at Woodstock Soapstone are the best! There were excellent hosts. It was great to meet some of my hearth.com friends. A good bunch they indeed are. Kinda funny that the get together degraded down to drinking out of Pen's trunk in the parking lot!
> 
> That new stove is awesome! Dennis put a deposit on one....That's how good it is. I'd like to trade my Fireview in for one.



Wow so Dennis did buy one!! Way cool I knew he was mulling it over.. Good for him! It was good to meet you too!!

Ray


----------



## Jags (Oct 10, 2011)

It appears that the Woodstock factory may never be the same. :lol: 

Great pics Gamma.  Looks like plenty of fun was had by all.


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pix, Gamma--looks like a good time was had by all.   A fine and handsome crew we have here indeed!

Bracelets may have superpowers, but remember: creosote is your kryptonite!


----------



## Waulie (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Progress ash pan?  I noticed the one they had burning did not have the ash pan, so I suppose no one got to see it in action.  But, they did have one on the other Progress.

I have to say, I find it fairly ugly and think detracts from an otherwise beautiful stove.  But, if it is the greatest thing since sliced bread, I could be convinced to get the ash pan anyway.  I'm thinking of changing my order to no ash pan.

Anyone ask about it or play around with it on the model?

Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 10, 2011)

If I get one it won't have that stinking ash pan stuck on it, that's for sure.  Even Tom Morrisey himself didn't seem to care for it that much, but allowed that many folks feel an ash pan is a necessity so they are offering it.  Does seem to be well designed, though, with little chance for an accidental failure to close all the way and overfire the stove.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 10, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Kinda funny that the get together degraded down to drinking out of Pen's trunk in the parking lot!



Hey, I got more free beer that way than I did out of the keg of Long Trail they had at the pig roast.  Thanks, Pen, I was mighty thirsty.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice to meet you too. Keep us posted on the new stove. I think you will be the first here to get it. You got an awesome deal, being able to swap into an upgrade.


----------



## Fred61 (Oct 10, 2011)

I post in the Boiler room and lurk in the Hearth Room. Since I had to be in the area to pick up a FED-X package and actually drive past Airport Road, the plan was to stop by and possibly slurp down a free beer or two. After meeting the fine folks from Hearth, I ended up staying all day. I did sneak out at about 2:30 to pick up my package and then returned and stayed 'till late afternoon. I had wanted to meet Dennis since he seems to be an interesting personality from what I see of his posts. Found out we are nearly the same age and of similar backgrounds. 
I found it amazing how similar the members are in personality and sense of humor. You are a great bunch!!

Butch


----------



## pen (Oct 10, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Kinda funny that the get together degraded down to drinking out of Pen's trunk in the parking lot!



Degraded!  

pen


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 10, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, I was thinking "evolved", but hey, that's just me.  :coolsmile:


----------



## pen (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree, evolved sounds much better.

I would have taken the cooler over to the tent but I wasn't sure how they felt about others bringing beer on their property.  

pen


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 10, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I don't think the process is secret, but let's just say I used to work there and when my 3rd grade teacher noticed I was missing too much school, he fired me. Best $0.10 per hour I ever made. Totally worth the lost fingers and burn scars.



I didn't know 3rd-grade teachers could fire their students.  This is going to put a whole new twist on that NCLB thingy.  

So what's up with two pictures of BrotherBart?  Good mod/bad mod?  Bart & Anti-Bart? If the latter, isn't it unsafe to have them in such close proximity?


----------



## Milton Findley (Oct 10, 2011)

rottiman said:
			
		

> Fine, Distinguished looking crew.........................Nice pics



+++ Great work Gamma.


----------



## Waulie (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, BK.  I just called and cancelled the ash pan.  I can always add it later, if I get tired of shoveling.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2011)

Fred61 said:
			
		

> I post in the Boiler room and lurk in the Hearth Room. Since I had to be in the area to pick up a FED-X package and actually drive past Airport Road, the plan was to stop by and possibly slurp down a free beer or two. After meeting the fine folks from Hearth, I ended up staying all day. I did sneak out at about 2:30 to pick up my package and then returned and stayed 'till late afternoon. I had wanted to meet Dennis since he seems to be an interesting personality from what I see of his posts. Found out we are nearly the same age and of similar backgrounds.
> I found it amazing how similar the members are in personality and sense of humor. You are a great bunch!!
> 
> Butch



Butch I enjoyed meeting and chatting with you as well! Why is your handle Fred when your name is Butch?

Ray


----------



## pen (Oct 10, 2011)

If it were me I'd go w/ no ash pan.  But, obviously do as you see fit.  I didn't see it take anything away from the stove and you could always just not use it if you want.  

pen


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could have hung out and had more suds but a DWI was not an option for me  Been there done that not gonna do it again.. That DWI was back on my 21st bday! BK I didn't get a chance to talk to you and I would like to know how the house thing is going for you.. Nice to meet you btw!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> I agree, evolved sounds much better.
> 
> I would have taken the cooler over to the tent but I wasn't sure how they felt about others bringing beer on their property.
> 
> pen



Pen I want to know what you were smoking in that pipe..

Ray


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 10, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> I agree, evolved sounds much better.
> 
> I would have taken the cooler over to the tent but I wasn't sure how they felt about others bringing beer on their property.
> 
> pen



They didn't mind when we busted out the liquor. A few Woodstock employees helped us finish a bottle of Vodka, claiming that they couldn't get it in NH.


----------



## pen (Oct 10, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And now we know   Next year we will be better prepared.

pen


----------



## webbie (Oct 10, 2011)

While we were hanging out, a couple G4's and other corporate jets taxied right past the shindig - the airport is right across the street.
Maybe next year we can send one around the east to pick up BB, Jags and others who are a bit too far!
 :cheese: 

But it will require lots of clicking on ads....


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 10, 2011)

You could save a few bucks and send out a hot air balloon for them. Lord knows there would be enough hot air to fly the thing! This one came in while we were tailgating.


----------



## webbie (Oct 10, 2011)

I brought a couple just in case...I try to plan for contingencies. 

Maybe there would have two tables who insisted on having BB sit there, etc....


----------



## pen (Oct 10, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Captain Black (white pouch)

pen


----------



## rottiman (Oct 10, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



must be a little tricky whenever there is an electrical storm in the area.  Might wanna stay inside and back away from the windows and door.................


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 10, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> At what distance could Gamma's jingling wrist-wear be heard?



We got lost on the way there, so I opened the car window and just followed the sound.  Led me right to her.

Must be a good workout, look at those buff arms underneath the sleeves of that blouse!  I actually caught her running out the back door with the demo Progress Hybrid in her arms, but I convinced her to put it back.


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2011)

And that was while it still was burning!  :coolgrin:


----------



## Fred61 (Oct 10, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They snookered you into feeling sorry for them. I don't know of any booze you can't get in NH. That's why I cross the river to get mine.

Butch


----------



## Fred61 (Oct 10, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Fred61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in the witness protection program!!   Actually first born son---- Father = Fred---- 61 = the number on his milk cans that brought milk to co-operative creamery way back when Lassie was a puppy.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 10, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> You could save a few bucks and send out a hot air balloon for them. Lord knows there would be enough hot air to fly the thing! This one came in while we were tailgating.



They will have a Englander 30NC with a short flue pipe in the basket providing lift for the balloon instead of fuel tanks.  It will only require 6 splits to make the trip.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they used a Blaze King King it could orbit the earth 6 times before refueling! 

Ray


----------



## Jags (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Jake - I noticed you have a hat in your hands.......... :cheese:

And BroB - that man bag you have to your right is....uh....stylish??


----------



## karl (Oct 10, 2011)

It looks like one of the members of the A Team is hiding out in Virginia.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 10, 2011)

HA! I see you buggerz are talking about my bracelets! :cheese: 
I could have bought 2 new Hybrid Progress stoves for what they are worth....

I have to tell you guys I was a bit embarrassed when some of the employees knew my name was Gamma Ray right off.... :red: 
It could have been a good or bad thang.....not sure, but the employees were so cool there.
BTW....the NH accent is sexy..... ;-P I also noticed a lot of young men there with full, long beards...equally sexy...  ;-)


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 10, 2011)

It was a pleasure ciccio meeting you as well as your beautiful wife. I am glad we had an opportunity to talk about the great customer service you received from the folks at Woodstock. Actually you should tell the other burners here about the great service...
Looking forward to hearing your progress on "The Progress".....
Pics or it didn't happen  ;-) 

BTW...if anyone else pm's me....I can't respond....I exceeded the amount allowed in 24 hours....I got a lot of pms about the trip dammit....   
Maybe BB can push the magic button...


----------



## Todd (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't get why some of you guys hate ash pans so much. One of the main reasons I got rid of my Fireview was no ash pan. Why put up with the mess and hot fly ash floating around the room. If this new stoves ash pan is as good as the Keystone ash pan I'd get it in a heart beat.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 10, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> I don't get why some of you guys hate ash pans so much. One of the main reasons I got rid of my Fireview was no ash pan. Why put up with the mess and hot fly ash floating around the room. If this new stoves ash pan is as good as the Keystone ash pan I'd get it in a heart beat.




My opinion is based on using 4 different stoves. The Encore's ash pan seems good, but I would not pay extra for it or make it something that I would include in in my purchasing decision. In fact, the easiest stove to remove ash from is the Vigilant, which has no ash pan, just a really big mouth.

Do I hate ash pans? No. Do I find them important or a must-have? No. The time it takes me to scope out three or four shovels of ash is the same amount of time it takes me to empty an ash pan.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 10, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> I don't get why some of you guys hate ash pans so much. One of the main reasons I got rid of my Fireview was no ash pan. Why put up with the mess and hot fly ash floating around the room. If this new stoves ash pan is as good as the Keystone ash pan I'd get it in a heart beat.



Well for one thing, I'm interested in the plinth base if I get one, so no option there anyway.   :coolsmile:


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 10, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I also noticed a lot of young men there with full, long beards...equally sexy...  ;-)



Gee, when I accidentally buggered up my full beard 15 minutes before my son's wedding and ended up with this face-do, I kept it because all the gals told me it was sexy.  Now that means a lot to a broke down old codger like me, so I kept it for the last year and a half.

So you're saying the full beard trumps the goatee in the sex appeal dept?  Full beard... goatee... full beard... goatee... what's a poor fella to do?


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 10, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> And that was while it still was burning!  :coolgrin:



Ha, ha!  Ya, you should see the cool burn marks on her forearms now.  Like that old TV show, Kung Fu, where Kaine carries the flaming cauldron out of the temple, then plunges his arms into the snow, remember?  Only we didn't have any snow, so we stuck her arms in Pen's cooler.


----------



## Jags (Oct 10, 2011)

The ash pan on my quad allows me to go another week or two without cleaning the ashes out.  I consider it more of an additional  reservoir than anything.  That being said, I have seen ash pans that require a plug to pull and then shoving them down some dang hole.  I won't be doing any of that.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 10, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> The ash pan on my quad allows me to go another week or two without cleaning the ashes out.  I consider it more of an additional  reservoir than anything.


Exactly. I usually pull the pan a couple times a week on the smaller Keystone, but I like being able to just run a poker across the bottom of the firebox rather than shovel it out to get my full firebox volume back. Knowing me, I would keep stalling until the thing was half full of ash.
                                                                        :lol:
That said, can't wait for the burning to begin and the reports to be posted on the PH!  :coolsmile:


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2011)

ciccio said:
			
		

> I would just like to say it was very nice meeting some of the members here on the forum before I got there I only new a couple of people but now I know many, everyone was so friendly sorry I was not able to talk much to many of the members I was just so busy trying to get all the info on the new Progress, I will post pictures as soon as I get the new stove set up, and will like to say thank you to all the great people at Woodstock for all the help and info and for the nice barbecue.
> 
> ciccio



I met so many people I don't know hwo is who anymMost companies ore lol.. I think I met you but a picture will confirm this.. I wish all companies were nice to deal with! Most companies are so disconnected from the consumer so I found Woodstock refreshing! 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2011)

My T-5 came with an ash pan and what they call an ash dump chute.. I figure it will be handy during the times I run 24/7 so I can reduce the ashes until a convenient time to dump them.. Would I pay extra for an ash pan, nope I can live without it and never used it on my CDW.. As for the Progress Hybrid I think it looks better without it and I'd prefer shorter legs and no ash pan.. If I could talk my wife into it I'd buy one but I doubt that will happen!

Ray


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 10, 2011)

My wife and I are both already talked into it. We just have to come up with the money.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 10, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> My wife and I are both already talked into it. We just have to come up with the money.



If you sell that Fireview at the right time you could shorten the money span issue.. Buying a Woodstock is almost a cult thing like Harley Davidson lol.. Personally I think it's worth the trip! My wife never saw the stoves in person so she can't relate as well as we can..

Ray


----------



## Dix (Oct 10, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank God for that


----------



## ciccio (Oct 10, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> It was a pleasure ciccio meeting you as well as your beautiful wife. I am glad we had an opportunity to talk about the great customer service you received from the folks at Woodstock. Actually you should tell the other burners here about the great service...
> Looking forward to hearing your progress on "The Progress".....
> Pics or it didn't happen  ;-)
> 
> ...



Pleasure meeting you Gamma and your husband I will keep everyone updated on the stove once I get it installed, it's going to be some job getting that beast up on my hearth... Woodstocks customer service in by far the best in it's class they spend so much time with you and answer every question you have and if they don't know a answer they are honest and tell you they are not sure or will get back to you when they know the answer very honest people.

ciccio


----------



## macmaine (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry to have missed you all
I was driving from Me to Vt
With my 17 y.o. To look at colleges
But stopped on Sunday
DOH!
Closed Sunday jokes on me!

Ah well maybe next year

Tom


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 11, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Full beard



Most definitely


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 12, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Hey Jake - I noticed you have a hat in your hands.......... :cheese:
> 
> And BroB - that man bag you have to your right is....uh....stylish??



Jags, sadly Jake and I did not have enough time so I could teach him the proper method of splitting wood. I think I explained it well to his partner though and he agreed. You see, God made trees to stand vertically and any that are grown horizontally are freaks of Nature. Need I continue this or do you get the gist of where it was going from there?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 12, 2011)

Ciccio and his lovely wife were great at Woodstock and it was our pleasure to meet with them. He will be getting his stove before we will too. 


btw, the ash pan they had at the factory last weekend is NOT the final product but was put together quickly just to show about what it will be like. Actually there were a few other things that were not finished too, such as the numbers on the draft control which will be added and, of course, they are still working on the thermostatic control and a few other upgrades. One thing I really pushed Tom on is the firebox door handles. It will really be a big upgrade if they finally get a handle which can be turned or pulled without using a tool or gloves. I do believe that is in the works along with many other things.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 12, 2011)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> I just need to work on an avatar.
> 
> 
> Damn it!
> ...




Perhaps a pair of skis would do?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 12, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> You see, God made trees to stand vertically and any that are grown horizontally are freaks of Nature. Need I continue this or do you get the gist of where it was going from there?



Exactly, at our age ending up horizontal is not something we want to think about. It is the end for a tree and...


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 12, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you stack that vertically split wood? Also interested in your stove loading, lol. I hope you put that Jake guy in his place, though.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 12, 2011)

Danno, Jake is a really nice guy like most of the rest of us are too. He even brought some really neat stuff with him. And the wood is stacked horizontally because it is dead.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 12, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Danno, Jake is a really nice guy like most of the rest of us are too. He even brought some really neat stuff with him. And the wood is stacked horizontally because it is dead.


Someday I hope to meet you all, too. Jake especially. I really wanna see for myself if he is as wordy as he is on the forum :D


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 12, 2011)

Fred61 said:
			
		

> I post in the Boiler room and lurk in the Hearth Room. Since I had to be in the area to pick up a FED-X package and actually drive past Airport Road, the plan was to stop by and possibly slurp down a free beer or two. After meeting the fine folks from Hearth, I ended up staying all day. I did sneak out at about 2:30 to pick up my package and then returned and stayed 'till late afternoon. I had wanted to meet Dennis since he seems to be an interesting personality from what I see of his posts. Found out we are nearly the same age and of similar backgrounds.
> I found it amazing how similar the members are in personality and sense of humor. You are a great bunch!!
> 
> Butch



Butch, it was a pleasure meeting and talking to you.


----------



## ciccio (Oct 12, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ciccio and his lovely wife were great at Woodstock and it was our pleasure to meet with them. He will be getting his stove before we will too.
> 
> 
> btw, the ash pan they had at the factory last weekend is NOT the final product but was put together quickly just to show about what it will be like. Actually there were a few other things that were not finished too, such as the numbers on the draft control which will be added and, of course, they are still working on the thermostatic control and a few other upgrades. One thing I really pushed Tom on is the firebox door handles. It will really be a big upgrade if they finally get a handle which can be turned or pulled without using a tool or gloves. I do believe that is in the works along with many other things.



Dennis it was a pleasure meeting you and your wife I had a great time talking to you....


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Two questions:
> 1. Was the vertical and horizontal splitting debate settled?
> 2. At what distance could Gamma's jingling wrist-wear be heard?



1) I was good and didn't really get into it much with Dennis . . . actually we hugged, cried, hugged again and he agreed that splitting wood horizontally is the best way to split wood . . . it could have been the beer talking though. 

2) 10-15 feet . . . depending on the wind conditions.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> I just need to work on an avatar.
> 
> 
> Damn it!
> ...



And several days later . . . still no avatar . . . good to meet you ISkiatomic.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Speaking of beverages.  What is the verdict on Moxie?
> 
> Edit:  I'd drink it before Yeungling. :sick:



I think it was great . . . then again I brought down a 12-pack . . . although my wife cautioned me to just pour a bit into cups since Moxie isn't for everyone . . . apparently some folks think it tastes horrible . . . although Craig was trying to be diplomatic when I asked what he thought about it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> A couple more pics...
> The balloon flew overhead at the end of the day and landed at the airport across the street...pretty neat..
> Why yes BrowningBar, the bracelet(S) offer some very special powers indeed....about 20 of them...I can't tell you what the powers are though, top secret... ;-)
> 
> Someone asked about the Moxie...how I liked it....it rocked It tastes like a combo between root beer and Dr Pepper. I heard it is available here....gonna git it...




Moxie is good stuff . . . glad to hear you found a source.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I think Moxie would be better with Vodka. Voxie or Modka.
> 
> It was a great time. The folks at Woodstock Soapstone are the best! There were excellent hosts. It was great to meet some of my hearth.com friends. A good bunch they indeed are. Kinda funny that the get together degraded down to drinking out of Pen's trunk in the parking lot!
> 
> That new stove is awesome! Dennis put a deposit on one....That's how good it is. I'd like to trade my Fireview in for one.



I told my buddy Aaron about Voxie/Modka . . . of course he likes to mix it with Rum . . . Rumie? Moxum? 

It was a good time . . . but apparently I left way too soon.

Dennis actually put down a deposit . . . I know he was ruminating on the idea . . . I know I was seriously tempted to kick my beloved Oslo to the curb, but if I did that I would be following it soon thereafter as I know my wife would think I had gone over the edge . . . and yes . . . it really is that good looking a stove.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

Fred61 said:
			
		

> I post in the Boiler room and lurk in the Hearth Room. Since I had to be in the area to pick up a FED-X package and actually drive past Airport Road, the plan was to stop by and possibly slurp down a free beer or two. After meeting the fine folks from Hearth, I ended up staying all day. I did sneak out at about 2:30 to pick up my package and then returned and stayed 'till late afternoon. I had wanted to meet Dennis since he seems to be an interesting personality from what I see of his posts. Found out we are nearly the same age and of similar backgrounds.
> I found it amazing how similar the members are in personality and sense of humor. You are a great bunch!!
> 
> Butch



What? No mention of the Maine Prize Package you won Butch? And here I thought you were really touched by winning this fantastic prize package?  

Then again, no one even mentioned the whoopie pies and needhams (candy made out of mashed potato) I brought down from Maine . . . 

And again . . . I clearly left way too early . . . next year I'll have to plan out things better.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Hey Jake - I noticed you have a hat in your hands.......... :cheese:
> 
> And BroB - that man bag you have to your right is....uh....stylish??



Good eye Jags . . . that would be your hat I promised you . . . the hat will be in the mail soon.


----------



## Jags (Oct 12, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool beans.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa . . . whoa . . . whoa . . . a couple errors here.

Error 1 -- As I recalled it you agreed with me that splitting horizontally is the best way to split . . . but it could have been the beer talking. 

Error 2 -- Not that there is anything wrong with it . . . but my "partner" is a good friend who I lured down to the open house by telling him about the free beer and pig roast . . . although he told me getting the free T-shirt and learning about the new stove technology was interesting for him as well. My wife meanwhile was back in Maine looking for our missing cat.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Danno, *Jake is a really nice guy *like most of the rest of us are too. He even brought some really neat stuff with him. And the wood is stacked horizontally because it is dead.



Again . . . it has to be the lingering effects of the beer.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 12, 2011)

Rum would probably be better than Vodka. One of those real dark ones.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 12, 2011)

Well Jake, it was either the Moxie or beer. Of course I would never doubt your failing memory....  Remember the explanation of how wood grows? Yes, God made the wood to grow as a tree and it grows vertically; just as it should be split. Well, maybe you did have one too many while you were there....

My wife also told me to tell you the cake and other goodies from Maine were excellent but she was amazed that I had not taught you the correct way to split wood before the party.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Well Jake, it was either the Moxie or beer. Of course I would never doubt your failing memory....  Remember the explanation of how wood grows? Yes, God made the wood to grow as a tree and it grows vertically; just as it should be split. Well, maybe you did have one too many while you were there....
> 
> My wife also told me to tell you the cake and other goodies from Maine were excellent but she was amazed that I had not taught you the correct way to split wood before the party.



Well in fairness I did have two cups of Woodchuck cider and despite my size I am a light-weight when it comes to alcohol. . . .


----------



## Fred61 (Oct 12, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Fred61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My momma taught me "manners" "_say please and thank you_" but this time I completely forgot what I learned. The basket was awesome. I thought my wife was glad to see me when I returned home but it was that whoopie pie she spied as I was approaching the porch. She snatched that before she said Hi! I haven't popped the Moxie yet but I got into the Maine Blueberry Jam. WOW! Is that stuff good. I don't care for coconut but my wife is a coconut addict so she also grabbed the candy later in the evening. Didn't tell her the ingredients 'till she finished it. She loved it! Just want you to know that I do appreciate it in spite of my silence. Actually, if my wife was a registered participant in Hearth, she's the one that should be expressing her appreciation.


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 12, 2011)

> Perhaps a pair of skis would do?






> And several days later . . . still no avatar . . . good to meet you ISkiatomic.



"A" pair? Like one pair? Skiing is kinda like chainsaws, can't have just one.

Working on that avatar thing. I just figured out ten minutes ago how to change the resolution on my camera.     Soon, soon.


KC


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 12, 2011)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> > Perhaps a pair of skis would do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have several pairs of skis. Some for racing, some for teaching, some for cruising around, some for what I thought were stunts (I'm old, so a stunt from my day is nothing compared to the insane kids from today).

Now that I'm older I have two pair and one of those pairs are those super short skis, which are a blast when you are skiing with little kids. The other pair can best be described as a nice pair of cruisers. They've got a nice shape and I keep them with a nice edge, so they can handle my Midwest ice pack or a couple feet of the fluffy mountain stuff. They aren't as long as my old straight racing skis and they weigh a lot less. They are nicer than the skis I used to have students skid all over, and they have softer bindings with softer settings than what I had when my knees were good. It's been a very long time since I had any atomic skis, but my boots are.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 12, 2011)

Use this free resizer.
http://pixresizer.en.softonic.com/?gclid=CPv7hLjf46sCFQ475Qod0QidMQ
Free and easy.


----------



## pen (Oct 12, 2011)

pen


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 12, 2011)

LOL,  naw, the whole thread is a bunch of nonsense. Still seem to be on track!


----------



## Fred61 (Oct 12, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Use this free resizer.
> http://pixresizer.en.softonic.com/?gclid=CPv7hLjf46sCFQ475Qod0QidMQ
> Free and easy.



Sorry GAMMA, Thats the one I was supposed to send you. Now I don't have to.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 12, 2011)

Fred61 said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we both talked about it.


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 12, 2011)

Pen, stop sugar coating things, what exactly are you saying?


Danno, no disrespect, is there skiing in Illinois?



KC


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 12, 2011)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> Pen, stop sugar coating things, what exactly are you saying?
> 
> 
> Danno, no disrespect, is there skiing in Illinois?
> ...


You bet, and in Iowa and Wisconsin and Minnesota... I've never been out east, but if your skiing is anything like in the Rockies, then Midwest skiing is a whole new game! We have some good snow at times, but the runs are short and we deal with hard pack and ice quite a bit.


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 12, 2011)

> we deal with hard pack and ice quite a bit.



Well then, you can ski anywhere, I deal with the same crap. Rockies are awesome, western Canada as well, Europe is nuts! Heading to Steamboat in Feb.


Sorry Pen


KC


----------



## raybonz (Oct 12, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> pen



LMAO Pen that is awesome! Did you create that sign if so pure genius!

Ray


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 12, 2011)

Shouldn't you be heading from the original post, not towards it?


----------



## pen (Oct 12, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> LMAO Pen that is awesome! Did you create that sign if so pure genius!
> 
> Ray



Completely stolen from the interweb, but I like it.

pen


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 13, 2011)

Pen.....your sig.....it used to have some intellectual saying.....now....WTF?
I think I was a bad influence on you.... ;-P


----------



## jasmin.hatcher19 (Oct 13, 2011)

[quote author="pen" date="1318458677"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Lol, thats a nice one there. Its damn funny. Where did you find this image.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 13, 2011)

It was a trunk full of beer.


----------



## pen (Oct 13, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Pen.....your sig.....it used to have some intellectual saying.....now....WTF?
> I think I was a bad influence on you.... ;-P



Yep, you were.  I apologize for forgetting to thank you for that 

pen


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Hey Jake - I noticed you have a hat in your hands.......... :cheese:
> 
> And BroB - that man bag you have to your right is....uh....stylish??



Jags, I forgot to mention that the bag you see on the table belongs to my wife and is one I made many years ago. Danged thing weighs in pretty heavy too as she has to load it big time but I know not why.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if its anything like my other half, its because you never know when you might need an anvil or a weed whacker.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds about right Jags.


----------



## HollowHill (Oct 13, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, where else is the kitchen sink supposed to go?


----------

